

Where to get money for your startup? - methane

I love website called Kickstarter.com, but unfortunately it's only for USA startups. So, are there any good websites like Kickstarter for Europe startups too? Or are there any websites where investors could see your website and then decide if they want to invest in it or not? What would you suggest?
======
md1515
One option may not to surrender any equity at all. If you have enough faith,
try to use the credit card, friends, and family etc.

Indiegogo.com might be an option as I do not know of any restrictions on
locations (though they may exist)

------
regandersong
I suggest you take a look at <http://VentureBonsai.com>. It's an equity-
crowdfunding platform, but you can also get some traction with angels/vc's.

------
mzbridget
You can try Angel List and Seed Camp. The former is more like kickstarter and
the latter is like a YC type thing for Europe.

